# [RESOLVED] Newton Ring on screen



## js1n3m (Nov 21, 2011)

I have a Newton Ring on my tab's screen and read various methods on how to get rid of it. How did you get rid of yours?

EDIT:
*[RESOLUTION]*: Samsung states the official cause of this issue is from *overheating*. The fix is very simple, and worked like a charm for me. Either bring it outside if you live somewhere cold, or place it in the refrigerator. The rings will slowly disappear right before your eyes!

***If you had Newton Rings and were able to get rid of them using a different method, please share your story!


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

I was able to remove the rings temporarily by using a suction cup and pulling up ever so slightly/gently on the screen. However, this fix was temporary and the rings always came back. Eventually I RMAed the tablet, and Samsung fixed it and returned it to me promptly (whether or not they fixed it by sticking it in a freezer I have no idea!)


----------



## mark.m.moran (Jan 12, 2012)

I have TWO of these with the issue and sent BOTH back.....after paying almost €500 for it there is no way I would put it in a fridge....back to the store they went!

Cheers,
M


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

i have this but I bought it off someone what could i do?

Just called them and it's still under warranty so I'm going to send it back onces I get back to the states.


----------



## js1n3m (Nov 21, 2011)

I think I remember reading somewhere that if you send it in to get fixed, they return it to you with a different style bezel. I think someone said it had the Samsung logo on it when they received it back... I'm considering sending mine in but want to know if this is true before I do... Anyone care to share their experience?


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thats fine with me as long as it gets fixed


----------

